# manual und bunnyhop auf MTB hardtail? Wie?



## jojorider (29. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich hab seit einem knappen Jahr ein MTB hardtail und hab vor kurzem begonnen darauf Tricks zu machen. Wheelies und Rampen sind kein Problem doch im Internet hab ich nichts zum Thema manual oder bunnyhops auf nem hardtail gefunden. In den Videos haben alle immer fullys gehabt. Wisst ihr zufällig wie die Tricks auf nem hardtail gehen?
Ich würde mich sehr über hilfreiche antworten freuen ;D!!!


----------



## microbat (29. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob dir die Gewissheit weiterhilft, dass beides mit ´nen Hardtail eigentlich leichter und wie mit einen Fully geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (29. Juni 2014)

Es ging mir zwar mehr um die Technik aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort


----------



## microbat (29. Juni 2014)

Technik  was für Technik 

google -> mastering mountain bike skills pdf -> ...belovlas.narod.ru/... -> Download ~34 MB (PDF) -> lesen und evtl. Technik lernen (unters Kopfkissen legen hilft nix - hab´s versucht...) -> das was dich derzeit interessiert geht ab Seite 111 / Kapitel 6 los.


----------



## jojorider (29. Juni 2014)

THX topolino ! ich probiers morgen mal aus


----------



## scratch_a (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn man ernsthaft an den Sport interessiert ist, dann sollten doch die paar Euro für eine legale Version des sehr guten Buches drin sein!?

Btw., ich wüsste nicht, dass sich die Techniken beim HT zum Fully so stark unterscheiden, so dass man nicht die zig Videos, Bilder und Beschreibungen hier im Forum dafür hernehmen könnte.


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wenn man ernsthaft an den Sport interessiert ist, dann sollten doch die paar Euro für eine legale Version des sehr guten Buches drin sein!?



Das Buch liegt bei mir am "Örtchen" und es ist immer wieder Sinnvoll im Buch zu lesen.
Die PDF Version ist gut geeignet um mal rein zu gucken,
es für das "Beste" MTB Lehrbuch zu entdecken,
um es dann als Paper zu kaufen.
Hat man es nicht als gebundenes Buch,
dann ist es im allgemeinen nach vier Wochen im Speicher "verschwunden"...


----------

